# cheese



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I crave cheeses to no avail! Yet whenever I eat it I'm clogged for days and end up with horrid cramps. Does anyone have any suggestions for a substitute that will curb the craving but won't leave me in terrible pain? Also, I'm not lactose intolerant. Cheese is just one of my angry vices.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I've had good luck with cheese substitutes. Rice Dream slices are good (DO NOT get the vegan kind, it's awful and doesn't melt) and Daiya is good for shredded varieties. I don't like any of them enough to eat cold or by themselves, but melted in a sandwich or eggs or what not and it gets the job done.I have issues with cheese as well but I have found that well-aged cheeses like good quality parmesan, pecorino, and even aged sharp cheddar can be OK in small quantities (no more than 1-2 oz).To satisfy that rich, salty craving without cheese substitutes, I like roasted nuts and cured meats. Go with high quality and check the label. Things like ham and prosciutto should contain nothing other than pork and salt. Niman Ranch makes an applewood smoked deli ham that passes the FODMAP test, I get it at Whole Foods. WF also has decent priced on La Querceria prosciutto. Soooooo good!


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

Perfect. I'll go today and stock up on your suggestions. Thank you so much! That's exactly what I needed


----------

